
Ars spends too much time trying to work in Haiku, the BeOS successor - tambourine_man
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/07/ars-spends-too-much-time-trying-to-work-in-haiku-the-beos-successor/
======
tqh
We stopped working on BeZilla when Mozilla decided to scrap all native gfx-
backends and use Cairo.

